# Free Book Finds (October 2012) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the September 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## MrEBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like I'm the first person to post here. I found a couple of pretty great free books this morning. I've only had a chance to read through one of them, but I'm about to start the second one. The sample seemed promising.

A Child Alone - Non fiction book about abuse.
www.amazon.com/dp/B009FP6C9E

_no longer free_

Saving Halloween - More light-hearted fare. I'll be reading this to my little ones later.
www.amazon.com/dp/B0096SDRVQ

If I see anything more, I'll be sure to let everyone know. I'm new around here, so I don't want to seem pushy or like I'm posting too much at once.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0060PEOR4/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_owbBqb0J4M896









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006GQO2GK/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_wybBqb175Z0HM









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006IGU49M/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_nVbBqb0TXZH54









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008X8VVSQ/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_9ccBqb1N62G7Z









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009FEDS1A/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_NkcBqb18AQMDY


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Both books are by Stephanie Haddad


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Reinventing Mona by Jennifer Coburn is free today.http://www.amazon.com/Reinventing-Mona-ebook/dp/B009L64PJ6/ref=zg_bs_157052011_f_34] http://www.amazon.com/Reinventing-Mona-ebook/dp/B009L64PJ6/ref=zg_bs_157052011_f_34[/url]


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I went digging through some lists today and found these which sound interesting at least
YA







Romance


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

Voodoo or Die (Mojo, Louisiana humorous mystery series #2), By: @stephaniebond


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Frey-The-Saga-ebook/dp/B005EI2C/ref=zg_bs_155221011_f_74

I love this book and its sequel! (still waiting on the 3rd to come out.)
It's free right now.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

A friend of mine just released this book. It's a couple of short stories. I think it's only free for the day...
THE BEASTLINESS OF BEAUTY -- A COLLECTION OF PIECES AND PARTS


----------



## eric.cohen (Oct 15, 2012)

I found this book that will be available for free on Thursday October the 18th. Shame on me, I already bought it...
http://www.amazon.com/Maurice-Moon-The-Series-ebook/dp/B00870L6ZS/ref=tmm_kin_title_0


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That link goes to the hardcover version and of course the kindle version isn't currently free.


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

Just found out on Twitter that *Fantastic Candy from Afghanistan* by Baby Lulu (*kids' picture book*) will be *free Weds. 10/17 and Thurs. 10/18!*


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

As always, check price before clicking - ENJOY !


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today: Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch (Harlequin Intrigue)



romantic
suspense​


----------



## marieparker416 (Oct 22, 2012)

Free 10/22 - 10/23 (I loved this book!)

http://www.amazon.com/Loved-Pieces-Intentions-Series-ebook/dp/B0094PE5WG/

LOVED IN PIECES by Carla J Hanna is a coming-of-age novel about an a-list actress in Hollywood. It explores teen love, family, and the high-energy feeling of the entertainment industry.

Great read for YA fans!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

These highly rated books are free today:



young adult​ 
men's
adventure​ 
romance​


----------



## KM Logan (Jun 2, 2012)

I have not read this book but I LOVE this blogger. (It is a Christian Book) I snagged this one and I'm so excited!


----------



## kvannobrien (Oct 19, 2012)

A free short. With strong female characters and a lot of heart.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Free only from his website - *Cult* by Warren Adler:

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

"'Cult' is the suspenseful and gritty story of a man's increasingly desperate attempt to rescue his brainwashed wife from a religious death cult. In the light of the World Trade Center horror, "Cult" provides a timely insight into the dangers posed by these destructive and sinister organizations." First published in 2002.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

This just went free today


----------



## SteenaHolmes (Sep 20, 2011)

I found some from one of my fav authors - Vivi Anna

Bad to the Bone
http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Bone-Blackthorn-Wolves-ebook/dp/B005JT5DP4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1351787979&sr=8-3&keywords=vivi+anna

Dawning
http://www.amazon.com/Dawning-Nina-Decker-ebook/dp/B004U2TTB0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1351787979&sr=8-6&keywords=vivi+anna

Vanquished
http://www.amazon.com/Vanquished-Hell-Kat-ebook/dp/B009Z05Y7U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351788036&sr=8-1&keywords=vivi+anna+vanquished


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the Novemember Free Book Finds, please go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131644.0.html

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

